# Salt marsh heron 16 vs Cayo 173



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a Heron 16 lodge and I am very happy with it. I suppose the reputation that ankona/saltmarsh has is the main thing that pulled that direction. They were amazing to deal with during the whole process. Literally every time I called, they picked up the phone or replied immediately to my emails. Being that I was way out of state (Virginia), that was very helpful.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

Never ridden a Cayo though Im sure they are great boats. For what it's worth, I love my 16 Heron. It has more beam than the Cayo 173 and is very stable with plenty of room.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Can't go wrong with either the Ankona people are probably going to be way easier to get a hold of than Jb at cayo I have heard nightmares on here about him returning calls so I personally would do the heron but I am biased as I have a Shadowcast 16. And possibly building a heron 16 in the near future plus the heron is a little beamier than the cayo is


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

About to put a deposit down on a heron 16, it’s bigger in the cockpit area right? 

I’ve seen it in person and been to the shop but haven’t been to cayos shop to see the 173 in person. I imagine the heron is more stable than the Cayo??


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

cdan03 said:


> About to put a deposit down on a heron 16, it’s bigger in the cockpit area right?
> 
> I’ve seen it in person and been to the shop but haven’t been to cayos shop to see the 173 in person. I imagine the heron is more stable than the Cayo??


Good call


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I like my Cayo. Not sure how it compares to a Heron 16 stability wise but I can tell you the craftsmanship and how the boat is equipped is going to be better than the Ankona. The standard options on the Cayo are going to be worlds better than anything the Heron is going to offer on their base priced model. It comes on a custom fitted Ameritrail trailer, that alone is is worth it in my opinion. It's also going to be a better finished boat if that kind of thing matters to you. The little things on the Cayo are going to be nicer. 

As far as the interior goes, I bet they are pretty close. I'll go measure mine if someone with a Heron wants to put a tape on theirs. Stability is subjective. I'm about 180 pounds and walking down the gunwale is a non issue but I'm a pretty agile dude. The Cayo is shockingly dry and the deck has a good design so when you do take a wave it sheds water quickly.


----------



## Kendall88 (Jul 14, 2017)

Had a Heron for just over a year before I had to sell it. It was great working with ankona, like the other have already stated. It was a great little versatile skiff for its size and weight. Handled a small chop well. I had a 50 Tohatsu on mine and with 2 people on board, with me on the platform @ 225lbs or so it drafted around 10 inches or so. I have no input on the Cayo, as I have never seen one in person. Only what I have read on this site.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anyone had any warranty problems with cayo boats just curious how it went if so?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cayo does have some top of the line fit and finish at least the one I saw in person.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

The cayo fit and finish is amazing! The question you need to ask yourself is how you will be fishing it. If you plan on having two people on the boat with you, go for the heron. The cayo does not fish 3 well at all. The cayo i had poled amazing and drafted nothing. I could not walk the gunwales (215lbs). Im just going to say it cause no one else will...The cayo is tippy. People will defend it and say its all relative, but honestly its tippy. If you have a good fishing partner, then the tippiness doesnt matter and the boat is a shallow water fishing machine. If you think you need a more stable platform get the heron. I sold my Cayo because it was not a comfortable boat for guiding novice clients. The 18 was just coming out when I sold. If the build time wasnt so long, I would have probably moved up. Cayo boats are a better value. The heron will be a more stable platform.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

I definitely think the Cayo is a nicer looking boat and fit and finish will be better, but it’s also about 6k more optioned out with similar specs. To me I thought that was a considerable difference for a similar skiff with minor trade offs. Please correct me if I’m wrong as I just wanna get what is right


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

cdan03 said:


> I definitely think the Cayo is a nicer looking boat and fit and finish will be better, but it’s also about 6k more optioned out with similar specs. To me I thought that was a considerable difference for a similar skiff with minor trade offs. Please correct me if I’m wrong as I just wanna get what is right


Fish don't care about fit and finish they'll still bite. I would get the heron and save your money.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

I’ll be using to fish primarily two ppl total and make trips to the sand bar on occasion with our two dogs. I’m going to do a center console with no jump seat and a 60 hp on either boat. Don’t want a tiller or side console. It will be used mostly for fishing.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Fish don't care about fit and finish they'll still bite. I would get the heron and save your money.


That’s what I’m thinking. I had a deposit down on the non liner version of the heron a year ago and now they came out with the tournament edition which is even nicer. I was pleased with the non liner one. Mich nicer than my fx17 I had before


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Fish don't care about fit and finish they'll still bite. I would get the heron and save your money.


There is a lot more involved in fit and finish than simply being pretty and fun to look at. One thing people overlook is a cleanly finished boat is easier to keep clean. When things fit correctly, they are stronger. Hatches don't rattle or make any stupid noises. To me finish work also includes high quality hardware. If someone took care to make sure the screws are indexed there is a greater likelihood they also took the time to properly secure the cap or triple check any possible chafe points in the wiring. If someone just slapped a deck on a boat without checking to make sure it fit, what else did they skip?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> There is a lot more involved in fit and finish than simply being pretty and fun to look at. One thing people overlook is a cleanly finished boat is easier to keep clean. When things fit correctly, they are stronger. Hatches don't rattle or make any stupid noises. To me finish work also includes high quality hardware. If someone took care to make sure the screws are indexed there is a greater likelihood they also took the time to properly secure the cap or triple check any possible chafe points in the wiring. If someone just slapped a deck on a boat without checking to make sure it fit, what else did they skip?


Don't think the Ankona guy's are slapping decks on a boat without making sure they fit they aren't a fly by night boat builder just a economic one.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Those that have a heron or Cayo what are the things you don’t like about them?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

With regards to the fit and finish of the Heron, with the option for the tournament edition, there shouldn't bee any issue with fit and finish. The Heron TE is our most finished off skiff IMHO. As far as performance compared to the Cayo 173, you are comparing two completely different skiffs. The Heron has a greater beam and higher freeboard. The integrated sprayrails and the stern deadrise are going to give it much more stability versus the 173. The Heron is a skiff that you could traverse open water with an incredibly dry ride, but still give you that 6-7" draft that you need for stalking the shallows. You can do the same with the Cayo 173....and I don't want to take anything away from Cayo as I think they build a gorgeous skiff, but I believe you will find the platform of the Heron to be much more stable and comfortable without sacrificing any of the characteristics of a "microskiff."


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

cdan03 said:


> Those that have a heron or Cayo what are the things you don’t like about them?


I wish they hadn't centered the dang battery tray so far forward in the console


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> I wish they hadn't centered the dang battery tray so far forward in the console


Heron or Cayo?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Cayo is dry, fit\finish is really nice , shallow , I think it crabs a bit , maybe needs bigger strakes, 3 would be crowded , goes great with tiller 30 , bit tippy on the poling platform , haven't been on a Heron but would like to


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

First off where will you be fishing and what are you needing the boat to do?

The price of a heron with an equivalent trailer to the ameritrail might bring the difference closer than previously mentioned 6k figure.

The float on that my old Ankona came with was ok, but it wasn't on the same level as the ameritrail. Maybe things have changed but I would take that into consideration.

They are both nice boats but they are different. Once you answer the first question you should have a better idea of which one will work better for you.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Fish don't care about fit and finish they'll still bite. I would get the heron and save your money.


I get what you’re saying but this is one of the more annoying, often repeated comments on a “what should I buy thread.” If you had $10 million would you wear a burlap sack for clothes and drive a Kia Rio (and by no means am I calling a Heron a Kia Rio)? Nothing wrong with the cheaper option if it works for you. However, if you can afford the more expensive item and it does what you want then buy the nice things for the sake of how well they’re made. Also if it really boils down to price you need to consider some other factors like cost to own, expected length of ownership, resale value, etc. For example, a used HB is a ridiculous up front price but it’s resale is also ridiculous so you don’t lose much over a short term of ownership. 

Anyway, these seem like two pretty different skiffs in how they handle/perform so the decision seems to go well beyond skin deep. You’re in a really fun position to be in. Good luck!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree on fit and finish. I have never had or ridden in a Heron but I do have an Ankona Native SUV. And there is some rattle in the center console hatch and rod holders. And I have ridden in HB's and Mavericks that didn't have that. But I also paid half the price so I put up with it. If I moved up in price, I would expect to have better finish.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think we decided on the Heron do to the fact that it will be a little more comfortable for a mixed crowd of ppl. It will be used to fish two ppl but on weekends trips with the dogs or more friends on the boat too. I had a Mitzi 17/fx17 before and understand room and stability needs in these boats. For what we are doing fishing the flats, creeks, and trips to the sand bar and fit in the garage I think the Heron tournament edition will fit all our needs. Thank you everyone for the help. Looking forward to putting our deposit in on Monday.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a tournament edition Copperhead and I would say fit n Finish is good for price. No rattling and boat still looks new after two years. Don’t count the Copperhead out. It should float a little shallower and wait is probably a shorter. Very stable for its size.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

So I will add a question to this comparison. Glide, Cayo, or Heron?


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Heron is simply a larger more stable skiff so I think of it as an apples and oranges thing. I haven't been on a Glide in awhile but I prefer the Cayo in what I think of as the 60" class of skiffs.


----------



## cdan03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ended up pulling my deposit on the heron. Saw this, went on a wet test and we loved it
Needless to say we bought it and pick it up this Tuesday!

View media item 2477


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Just beautiful. Congrats. It’s nice that Ankona lets you pull your deposit back, some others don’t.


----------

